# my pleasure / you're welcome



## voyagerm

How to say: my pleasure / you're welcome in Turkish?

Can you recommend a good English-Turkish dictionary where I could find useful phrases and not only single words?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## macrotis

The following are possible responses to "thank you=_teşekkür ederim_/_sağol_/_sağolun_":
_rica ederim_ (you're welcome) the most general reply, goes anywhere.
_önemli değil_ (not important) general
_bir şey değil_ (not a thing/not at all) general
_lafı mı olur_? (it's not worth mentioning) context-dependent

for "my pleasure":
_memnun oldum_ (I became pleased)
_mutlu oldum_ (I became happy)

I don't know of a dictionary/site for such phrases.


----------



## voyagerm

OK, thank you very much for help.


----------



## macrotis

Rica ederim. By the way, _rica ederim_ means and is used the same as Italian _prego_, as in,

-Grazie.
-Prego.


----------



## Ali Smith

Another reply to _Teşekkür ederim _is _Mühim değil_. It means "You're welcome." (literally: "It's not important.").


----------



## _Ozgur_

You asked for a dictionary. Have a look at Tureng - Türkçe İngilizce Sözlük
But there may be better dictionaries which I do not know.


----------



## Şafak

Ne demek.


----------

